# How much for a pitch for a night??



## wendyandjohn (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi everyone, just arrived back from a wonderful 10 days up in Lincolnshire. Everything was going good as we trundled along taking in the lovely countryside. We were on the main Cleethorpe to Mablethorpe road and decided to park up at Lake Side campsite. Hubby went into the reception to ask if there was a pitch for the night. There was at 37.00 for 1 night , he was told it was because we had a dog. Molly is 16months old and is a teacup jack russell. Even if she were a 10 foot Germane Shepherd, surly that price is over the top. 
Just thought I'd let you all know, in case you were tempted to park up at Lake Side campsite, make sure you have a large cheque book!! 8O


----------



## Delores (Feb 21, 2010)

We were in Lincolnshire a couple of weeks back and found some of the sites a bit pricey. We settled for a lovely CS called Little Eden near Woodhall Spa - only £7 per night. Absolutely lovely people and a lovely little site. Would deffinitely recommend!


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Profiteering springs to mind. I wonder if that is the same charge if you had booked ahead?


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

That's worse than France. We paid €42 for one night last year in France cos it had a water slide for boys - never again noisiest messiest site ever. That was for 2 adults, mohome and 2 boys what a rip off!

Greenie


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Surely you never paid it? They'll soon lower the prices if more people drove off!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Lakeside have always been expensive due to the fascilities on offer .
Club fishing rowdy teenagers etc

Dave p


----------



## wendyandjohn (Feb 14, 2009)

No, we most certainly did not pay. We drove off and had a lovely site for 18.00 and they had fishing as well if you wanted. :roll:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> That's worse than France. We paid €42 for one night last year in France cos it had a water slide for boys - never again noisiest messiest site ever. That was for 2 adults, mohome and 2 boys what a rip off!
> 
> Greenie


"noisiest" 
Full of nuts then?

TM 8)


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

eh?


----------



## MarkandSue (Feb 13, 2009)

teemyob said:


> greenasthegrass said:
> 
> 
> > That's worse than France. We paid €42 for one night last year in France cos it had a water slide for boys - never again noisiest messiest site ever. That was for 2 adults, mohome and 2 boys what a rip off!
> ...


Tres bon, lol.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

WendyandJohn said...

_*There was at 37.00 for 1 night , *_ :evil:

That presents me with a dilemma... I can either have 5 nights at Lakeside for £185 :evil:

OR

I can have 6 WEEKS in France for the same, using aires and municipals, just like we did last year.  OK, there was a £52 return ferry crossing as well but the dilemma remains...

What should we do? Stay in the UK for 5 nights :evil: OR go back to France for 5 or 6 weeks? :roll: Hmm...


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Wendy and John

http://www.donamottparks.com/lakeside-park.asp

Is this the site you refer to?

stew


----------



## wendyandjohn (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi there, yes, that is the site. We were offered the pitch in the dog area section at 37.00. We said "Thank you very much and goodbye"


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Our favourite site in Cornwall is now £50 p/n with 2 dogs,we have decided to go elsewhere this summer :!:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I went on a municiple the other day in Normandy and I worked it out at around 11 Euros from the sign at the entrance but I must have worked it out wrong as once they spent ages doing the paper work it came out at 17 Euros!!!! This broke my heart and I prommised Mrs D that from then on it was wild camping for us. £37! Would have given me a heart attack.

I started a thread on this a while back and there were reports of sites charging as much as £60-£70!

8 weeks away in France and I think our cost per night average worked out at around £3.30 and that included a fair few little sites. 3 months last summer in 5 countries and it was £2.58. I must have been slacking this year.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Pay and Fees*

Incident 1

A couple of years ago we pulled into a packed San Remo Campsite at Easter Bank Holiday. The Guy in reception told my wife we could stay for the night in the car park, no EHU and there would be spaces available the next day. Cost for Car park £50.

Told my wife to get back in the effing motorhome (She thought I might say that). Drove an hour or so to Cannes, well "mandelieu la napoule". Found a lovely site with heated pool and was charged a whopping £12.50 per night on negotiation, Magic.

Incident number 2

We stopped at and ASCI site in Luxembourg last summer. Very nice but Mrs. TM misunderstood the pricing. We ended up paying £52.75 for just one night £4 of which was for a 9 month old baby. Had we arrived just 2 nights later, the price dropped to £20. 
Personaly I would not have paid the amount as I feel we were mislead/duped. But MRS T wanted no confrontation (very English) and wanted to get on our way remarking to the girl on reception "€60, we could have stayed in a hotel for that kind of money"

TM


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

wakk44 said:


> Our favourite site in Cornwall is now £50 p/n with 2 dogs,we have decided to go elsewhere this summer :!:


Did that include breakfast for four?

wobby


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*site prices*

My wife and I went to lochside caravan park in Forfar Scotland last weekend . It is now a caravan club site and for 2 nights as a non member it cost £50.80, we normally use aberdeenshire council sites and with pensioners discount is £19 for same 2 nights with as good facilities
GEOMAR


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

wakk44 said:


> Our favourite site in Cornwall is now £50 p/n with 2 dogs,we have decided to go elsewhere this summer :!:


Does that entitle them to use the toilet block? ;-)


----------



## altipueri (Jun 6, 2010)

I've paid 44 euro for one night in Spain for one person in my VW camper.

They charged per pitch but all the facilities for a full family holiday.

I've paid £2.50 in Anglesey, which is the nearest to free I've got.


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

I was asking someone earlier in the week on ukcs about Lakeside as it was mentioned as being a bit like centreparcs but for tourers.

No wonder they don't put a price list on their website!

Ben


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

In my naughty voice, I can't believe no one answered my previous point on this discussion, as to whether the people who had to pay considerably extra for their dogs to use a particular site thereby bought the right to have them use the utilities!


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

PS I was able to buy a set of three wooden spoons very cheaply at Tescos.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We really ought to get together and set up a list of sites to avoid as we shouldn't pay these high prices.
We paid £32.00 for a night £64.00 for 2 nights at the Durham Caravan Club Site and were forced to Join the club to get it cheaper as members.
We didn't then like the Caravan Clubs way of booking all rallies first and love the freedom of the MCC and Caravan and Camping rallies of just turn up, so in the end the Site at Durham cost £32.00 per night + joining fee 8O -- so expensive we should have drove away.

You cant beat the Caravan and Camping holiday sites can you? at £6.00 average as they are mostly as near to villages or towns unlike CL site's.

PS

Errr Heather dont you start again--but funny enough I tend to agree with you :lol: :lol:


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

We were travelling toward Chester from Hay about 5 years ago and detoured to Rhyll. We called at the Marine Holiday park in Rhyll. The were very polite and asked for over £45. We almost fell over. We looked up a CL just outside Rhyll and paid £8. Should have done that first, but it was late and we wanted to look around Rhyll the next day. The CL was brilliant.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

The £6.00 a night sites are mostly temporary holiday sites set up by C&CC and other clubs. mostly have minimal facilities i.e. drinking water and somewhere to empty grey/black waste. A bit like a rally field
Went to our first, but certainly not last, at Filey half term week so lots of children and quite a few dogs, however was very pleasant. Site was school playing field. Very pleasant 10 minute walk into Filey and bus stop outside school.Best is that except for a very few, where space is limited, there is no need to book.
Use a CC cl near Preston lancs which is £6 a night £7 with hook up has toilet, no shower and great mobile/dongle reception. though that might be due to the mast being in the next field :lol: :lol: 
Have easily got my club fee back through savings.
Sue


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sites*



locovan said:


> We really ought to get together and set up a list of sites to avoid as we shouldn't pay these high prices.
> We paid £32.00 for a night £64.00 for 2 nights at the Durham Caravan Club Site and were forced to Join the club to get it cheaper as members.
> We didn't then like the Caravan Clubs way of booking all rallies first and love the freedom of the MCC and Caravan and Camping rallies of just turn up, so in the end the Site at Durham cost £32.00 per night + joining fee 8O -- so expensive we should have drove away.
> 
> ...


I have never tried a Club Holiday site, what are they like?.

We try not to pay for higher price sites here in the UK. At 
Longnor Wood for example, they charge £21-£23 a night. Couple of seasons ago, we took a disliking to the Ignorant Man Who Owns/Runs the site.

So started looking around at alternatives. We found C&CC Club Site in Bakewell and that costs £7.50 without EHU and £11.30 with!

Longnor Wood has a nowty, ignorant boss, but you do get Dated Showers that you don't have at Bakewell.

That is a massive saving when you consider we stay around 10 nights a year. More money for the pubs that are walking distance from Bakewell and miles away from Longnor.

TM


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

HeatherChloe said:


> whether the people who had to pay considerably extra for their dogs to use a particular site thereby bought the right to have them use the utilities!


Yes it did,here's Meg using the outdoor shower :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just had a couple of mhf members stop by here for a 'donation' to cover the utilities.
I would settle on a bottle of wine as long as it's red....  

Ray.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Teemyob if you look in the back of your C&CC Magazine you have the Out and About section.
I always keep this in the M/Home and if there is one near thats what I choose as they are in a field and as Sue says very basic but they are good fun because if you are at a Rugby Club then you have the club house to go to in the evening or the Marshalls run some sort of entertainment during the day.
They are mostly near a village or town and a bus stop.
I just find them value for money.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Med*

The French (and neighbouring Italians (see post further up)) have got it sussed the lucky sods.

Consider the Grimuad/Port Grimuad/St Pons Area in the Golf of St. Tropez. Outside of July and August you can stay on the beach at a choice of sites from €15 a night Inc EHU for 2 people. 
If you book early and stay 10 or more nights, you can stay just back from the beach on http://www.lesnaiades.co.uk/ that I often mention. Due to a more favourable exchange rate I have booked this site for less than £14.50 a night.

So what do We get for £14.50

Pitch with 16A EHU
Some pitches with Sea View
Heated Olympic outdoor pool
Toddlers Pool
Water Slides
Quiet Areas
Outdoor Excercise Areas
Boules Pitches
Football Pitches
Tennis & Table Tennis
Restaurant & Bar on-site
Free Entertainment
Games Room
Beach within Walking (15 mins)/Cycling (5) Mins Distance

Very Popular site, has everything for everybody. No wonder it is so popular with Continentals and so easily reached for the Italians.

Where can I get that in the UK?

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Red*



raynipper said:


> Just had a couple of mhf members stop by here for a 'donation' to cover the utilities.
> I would settle on a bottle of wine as long as it's red....
> 
> Ray.


Do those tetrapack cartons of Vin de Table Count Ray?

And how long can we stay on This donation?

TM :wink:


----------

